# 7NN TV



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Ago 2021)

¿Le harán descuentos al Corte Inglés por anunciarse por ser El Padrino?


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Tae-suk (22 Ago 2021)

Está como un queso...


----------



## Sinjar (22 Ago 2021)

Vamos que La Alternativa es una nueva cadena de TV o grupo de comunicación de derechas. Espero que no sean rancios como ToroTV, o 13 TV...Algo dinamicos y cañeros.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Ago 2021)

¿pero que pichas? ¿de donde sale tanto hilo?


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Lefri (30 Ago 2021)

A ver si empieza pronto este canal de TV


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Lefri (9 Sep 2021)

¿Sabe alguien cuando empieza a emitir este canal?


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

Lefri dijo:


> ¿Sabe alguien cuando empieza a emitir este canal?




​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## chemarin (21 Sep 2021)

Ese nombre de 7nn rememorando a la CNN no me hace mucha gracia, como es sabido la CNN es asquerosamente progre y mendaz. Por otro lado, no acabo de comprender por qué si han fracasado los de El Toro TV o 13 TV esto va a ser diferente. Asimismo, lamento la dispersión de los pocos de derecha que hay.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Hermericus (22 Sep 2021)

Pero será TV de TV o de internet?

Se verá en TODA España en abierto, o solo en ciertas regiones, en plataformas, etc?


----------



## jpjp (22 Sep 2021)

Espero que la 7nn sea catolica conservadora y antiliberal y se aleje de la familia ariza lo más posible.
Aunque es una pena que no esten eduardo garcia serrano y javier esparza.


----------



## Lefri (22 Sep 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Pero será TV de TV o de internet?
> 
> Se verá en TODA España en abierto, o solo en ciertas regiones, en plataformas, etc?



Creo que en la Tv de toda la vida. O sea en abierto en toda España, pero que alguien lo confirme.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2021)

Lefri dijo:


> Hermericus dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pero será TV de TV o de internet?
> ...






ciberecovero dijo:


> ​





ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## nandin83 (22 Sep 2021)

Lefri dijo:


> Creo que en la Tv de toda la vida. O sea en abierto en toda España, pero que alguien lo confirme.



Según lo que comentó Elena Berberana en twitter, TDT para toda España. Y después subiran programas a Youtube y a otras plataformas (creo que no especificó cuales)


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (22 Sep 2021)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Está como un queso...



El problema de esta chica es que no sabe hacerse un maquillaje que le favorezca a los rasgos de su cara (incluidas esas horribles cejas depiladas, que no casan nada bien con las bolsas de los ojos)

Igualmente el atuendo tampoco es favorecedor, para llevar tirantes hay que tener otro tipo de brazo.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## xicomalo (27 Sep 2021)

¿Quien paga ese nuevo canal?


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## FilibustHero (27 Sep 2021)

xicomalo dijo:


> ¿Quien paga ese nuevo canal?



Pedro Sánchez ha sido muy generoso con las televisiones públicas, seguro que también les suelta algún que otro millón de nuestro dinero.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Pablem0s (28 Sep 2021)

¿Tan humilde es la cadena que no hay siquiera para unos micros y un audio mínimamente decentes? Al final se quedarán en un Toro TV de Hacendado, lástima.


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Decipher (28 Sep 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## Decipher (28 Sep 2021)

Espero que no se les vaya la pinza con el tema plandemia y se vuelvan como todos los magufos del foro. Se puede hacer una crítica a la gestión apelando a la libertad sin caer en magufismos magnéticos del grafeno.


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (28 Sep 2021)

@ciberecovero ¿Cuándo comienzan a emitir? ¿Creo que en toda España no?


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (28 Sep 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> @ciberecovero ¿Cuándo comienzan a emitir? ¿Creo que en toda España no?



12 de octubre


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> @ciberecovero ¿Cuándo comienzan a emitir? ¿Creo que en toda España no?




¡EXACTO!, comienzan la emisión El Día de la Hispanidad y en principio parece que sí sera por la TDT nacional, ademas de redes sociales:



ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Tae-suk (28 Sep 2021)

Joder, han sacado la billetera y han fichado a la mitad de las jóvenes promesas de Libertad Digital y El Toro Tv, e incluso a varios veteranos, como Fernando Paz. En plan Barça, arrasando las canteras de los equipos modestos. Pero bueno, hay que decir que no tiene mala pinta, todo lo contrario.


----------



## Von Rudel (28 Sep 2021)

Los programas de Fernando Paz son de lo mejor que se puede ver en este país.


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Sep 2021)

el único canal de la tdt que veré


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## dac1 (28 Sep 2021)

Cuando empieza a emitir?? Y donde??


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Asturies (28 Sep 2021)

dac1 dijo:


> Cuando empieza a emitir?? Y donde??



Creo que el 12 de octubre, por la TDT (el canal ni idea aún)


----------



## Treefrog (28 Sep 2021)

Es como un GB-News español?


----------



## Terminus (28 Sep 2021)

Que ganas


----------



## Barruno (28 Sep 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (29 Sep 2021)

Asturies dijo:


> dac1 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Cuando empieza a emitir?? Y donde??
> ...




​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## reconvertido (3 Oct 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



¿A qué medidas hace referencia?

Por cierto, manipula o maliterpeta:
Un "% sobe el total" inferior sobre un "total CAMBIANTE" no indica necesariamente desplome:
Puede ser que incluso hayan subido respecto de sí mismas (lo contrario sería desplome), pero que las no-renovables se hayan incrementado más (y por ello hacen que el "% total" de renovables baje).
Parece mentira que "en habiendo" un hinjiniero como Marcial Cuquerella cometan estos errores básicos.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## imaginARIO (4 Oct 2021)

7NN, el nuevo canal de información en TDT y plataformas digitales llega en octubre


Ese es el nombre elegido para el nuevo canal que, con cobertura nacional, estará presente en la TDT desde su lanzamiento en octubre, así como en plataformas digitales, Twitch y YouTube. 7NN, el nue…




www.mundoplus.tv













7NN y La Séptima tienen complicado emitir en la TDT en breve - Nowsat


7NN, el nuevo canal de noticias de el ex director de Intereconomía, Marcial Cuquerella, y La Séptima, de la que estaría detrás Marcos de Quinto entre otros, van a tener complicado el poder emitir en breve en la TDT. Al menos no será tan pronto como ambos canales pretendían. El motivo no es otro...



nowsat.info


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Oct 2021)

[Reenviado de Inés Sainz (Aines)]

Mañana es mi primer día en 7NN, así que andaré liada, también. 
Recordad que no emitimos hasta el 12 de octubre en TDT y digital
Cuando sepa más cositas os cuento. Descansad 






Telegram







t.me


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (7 Oct 2021)

ya emiten?


----------



## Lefri (7 Oct 2021)

12 de octubre. Ganas de ver ya ese canal


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## Lefri (10 Oct 2021)

Deberíais haber empezado hoy, con VIVA 21


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## Lefri (11 Oct 2021)

¿Alguien sabe a qué hora empieza a emitir el canal?


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Oct 2021)

¿Si no lo he entendido mal solo van a emitir en Madrid y Aragón para luego ir ampliando?

MEEEC, grave error. Van a conseguir perder la inercia y la expectación generada. En unos meses mucha gente se habrá olvidado o no se enterará que la cadena ya se puede ver en su provincia.

Hubiese sido mejor retrasar el inicio de emisiones y hacerlo en toda España de golpe que lo que van a hacer.

Comienzan con mal pie. Malo, malo.


----------



## Vanish (12 Oct 2021)

Joder con la TDT, pero que teneis, ¿100 años?

Emiten por internet, vedlo por allí.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Oct 2021)

Vanish dijo:


> Joder con la TDT, pero que teneis, ¿100 años?
> 
> Emiten por internet, vedlo por allí.



Internet ya está conquistado. Ahora lo que hay que conseguir es entrar en la casa de los jubilados.


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## acitisuJ (12 Oct 2021)

Voy ahora mismo a resintonizar la TV para que me salga este nuevo canal.

EDIT: Resulta que mi TV inteligente no hay que resintonizarla y ya tengo ese canal, pero de momento solo me sale "7NN volvemos en un instante". Probaré más tarde.


----------



## jpjp (12 Oct 2021)

Entonces para verla quien no la tenga en tdt de momento tenemos esto, si encontrais mas enlaces ponerlos:





7NN – Noticias 24 Horas


7NN es un canal de televisión abierto español de actualidad.




7nn.tv





https://amg01573-7nn-7nnono-ono-pcdj3.amagi.tv/playlist1080p.m3u8

Se puede abrir con el VLC: medio - Abrir ubicación de red... - Introducir una URL y copiar eso y darle a reproducir.


----------



## acitisuJ (12 Oct 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Entonces para verla quien no la tenga en tdt de momento tenemos esto, si encontrais mas enlaces ponerlos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la tablet veo el video solo con pinchar en el enlace, de momento se ven videos de ciudades. 
EDIT: Ya han empezado


----------



## jpjp (12 Oct 2021)

Ya han empezado sus informativos.


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## acitisuJ (12 Oct 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Ya han empezado sus informativos.



Si, y de momento tiene una buenísima pinta


----------



## jpjp (12 Oct 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Si, y de momento tiene una buenísima pinta



Están muy nerviosos, los dos presentadores.
Poco a poco irán ganando confianza.


----------



## acitisuJ (12 Oct 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Están muy nerviosos, los dos presentadores.
> Poco a poco irán ganando confianza.



Yo estaría como un flan


----------



## jpjp (12 Oct 2021)

Jodo pues esto del covid no me gusta un pelo pfff mal vamos.


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## kabeljau (12 Oct 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



¿Cómo puedo sintonizarla desde Barcelona, por la TDT no la pillo?


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

kabeljau dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...




En principio por TDT emiten solo en muy pocos sitios:



ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




de modo que para verla hasta que no la implanten a nivel nacional en diciembre, tienes su web:






7NN – Noticias 24 Horas


7NN es un canal de televisión abierto español de actualidad.




7nn.tv





o su canales de twitch y Youtube:





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN4un6JlNmEFZWpgbUxnl6A/featured



aunque en estos últimos no han faltao a su cita los ataques y han dejao de emitir el video en directo hace unos minutos y además en el caso de Youtube tambien ha desaparecio del muro.


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> aunque en estos últimos no han faltao a su cita los ataques y han dejao de emitir el video en directo hace unos minutos y además en el caso de Youtube tambien ha desaparecio del muro.



Y la web también se acaba de ir por segunda vez desde que la tengo conectada.


----------



## jpjp (12 Oct 2021)

Están debiendo tener problemas de emisión o algo porque se les ha ido 2 veces.


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## RalphWiggum (12 Oct 2021)

Archivo clicable para lanzar 7NN directamente desde el escritorio.

.


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Antes de empezar a emitir 7NN TV, ya está cambiando el panorama televisivo patrio:
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## jm666 (12 Oct 2021)

por fin funciona en la web


----------



## pagesitofeliz (12 Oct 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Vamos que La Alternativa es una nueva cadena de TV o grupo de comunicación de derechas. Espero que no sean rancios como ToroTV, o 13 TV...Algo dinamicos y cañeros.




Tú con no cambiar y mucho menos aceptar lo diferente ya te vale y así te va.
Anda?


----------



## Sinjar (12 Oct 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Tú con no cambiar y mucho menos aceptar lo diferente ya te vale y así te va.
> Anda?




Solo tienes que ver los rebotados que van...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (12 Oct 2021)

Sinjar dijo:


> Solo tienes que ver los rebotados que van...



Ni lo e visto ni me interesa verlos precisamente lo militar me es lo más incoherente en cualquier sociedad correcta e inteligente, mientras hay paz tenemos un ejército y cuando hay guerra precisamente el que va es el mismo que los paga a los que después no van ni se les espera.
Anda?.


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Oct 2021)

*7NN TV

= 


VATICAN

en gematria*


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## Sinjar (13 Oct 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Tú con no cambiar y mucho menos aceptar lo diferente ya te vale y *así te va*.
> Anda?



¿Como me va?


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## perrosno (13 Oct 2021)

Tiene que mejorar el sonido hay muchos microcortes y se oye muy bajo con respecto a otros audios, hay que subir el volumen casi a tope y aun así se oye poco.
Habrá que darles un voto de confianza, pero de momento no me gusta demasiado, por ejemplo María Durán estaba mucho mejor en el Toro, aquí está muy seria, parece principiante, se la ve tensa.


----------



## jpjp (13 Oct 2021)

Parece que por youtube ya emite tambien, asi de momento hay 3 enlaces:

De momento:

Entonces para verla quien no la tenga en tdt de momento tenemos esto, si encontrais mas enlaces ponerlos:





7NN – Noticias 24 Horas


7NN es un canal de televisión abierto español de actualidad.




7nn.tv





https://amg01573-7nn-7nnono-ono-pcdj3.amagi.tv/playlist1080p.m3u8

Se puede abrir con el VLC: medio - Abrir ubicación de red... - Introducir una URL y copiar eso y darle a reproducir.

Deberia ponerlo esto futuroeuropeo en el primer post gracias a ralph por el link y el enlace directo.

Y ahora por youtube (a ver si lo ponen en 1080p el de youtube):


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (13 Oct 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Joder menudo "partidazo", que se quiten los Madrid-Barça.

¿Esto cuando toca? Digo lo de Paz, Gullo, Velez y demás?


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Tiene que mejorar el sonido hay muchos microcortes y se oye muy bajo con respecto a otros audios, hay que subir el volumen casi a tope y aun así se oye poco.
> Habrá que darles un voto de confianza, pero de momento no me gusta demasiado, por ejemplo María Durán estaba mucho mejor en el Toro, aquí está muy seria, parece principiante, se la ve tensa.




Aunque ahora no pone nada, esta tarde si ponían la indicación en las esquina superior izquierda de *EMISION EN PRUEBAS*, por lo que debe ser solo para los directos.



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...




Ese tweet es del programa diario de Fernando Paz de anoche. En el de esta noche que acaba de terminar ha estao el animalista Álex Lacheinn comentando sobre la prohibición de la caza del lobo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Oct 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Aunque ahora no pone nada, esta tarde si ponían la indicación en las esquina superior izquierda de *EMISION EN PRUEBAS*, por lo que debe ser solo para los directos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí lo he visto con la esperanza de que fuese lo que anunciabas. Pero no.

Lo de hoy ha sido un poco churretoso la verdad. Pero bueno ya irán mejorando.


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## perrosno (14 Oct 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



El desparpajo y la cercanía que tenía la rubia en el Toro, puse un hilo cuando vi que se había ido, aquí no lo tiene.
O está tensa por algo, o le pesa mucho la responsabilidad de ser una nueva cadena. Pero no me gusta nada ahora.
Y lo del sonido es algo a mejorar urgentemente. Si alguno tenéis twitter comentarlo, porque es penoso.


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Les falta aún mucho rodaje en todos los aspectos tanto humános como tecnológicos y eso se nota, pero ya han puesto en orden algo digno de elogiar como es la cantidad de personal desplegado por todos lados, para conectar en directo.


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## Decipher (3 Nov 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



¿Que tramais mandilones?


----------



## Furillo (3 Nov 2021)

Interesante debate entrevista a Roberto Vaquero y Hasel Paris:


----------



## ferrys (3 Nov 2021)

¿Donde se sintoniza?. Fuera de Madrid.


----------



## Furillo (3 Nov 2021)

Yo los programas en directo los veo a través de su canal de Jewtube:


----------



## Alf_ET (3 Nov 2021)

Así no se hacen las cosas. Si lanzas una televisión con la idea de ser relevante tienes que estar en la TDT de toda España. En la Comunidad de Madrid emiten por una frecuencia que ni se coge en muchas partes fuera de la capital. La gran parte del tiempo no emiten nada, ni películas del oeste para rellenar.
La calidad de los programas es baja, parecen las prácticas de los recien graduados en Comunicación Audiovisual. No digo que los contenidos no sean buenos pero si la gente tiene que andar con youtube u otras aplicaciones para verlos, mala cosa.

El día que al menos emitan en Vodafone y Movistar hablamos.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Genial, ahora mismo en directo en 7NN - Noticias
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trichetin (20 Ene 2022)

Ya tardaban en tirarles el canal de HabichueliTube

El programa de Paz, aquí tiene una videoteca y fonoteca oficiosa:








TV: Con otra mirada / La inmensa minoría (Fernando Paz)


Listado de emisiones de dos programas presentados por Fernando Paz ('La inmensa minoría' 2020-21 y 'Con otra mirada' desde 2021). Publico am...




elespejoquerefleja.blogspot.com


----------



## trichetin (27 Ene 2022)

para ver desde el ordenador a diferentes resoluciones (a mi 1080 me va muy lento y a saltos)

· 360p: https://amg01573-7nn-7nnono-ono-pcdj3.amagi.tv/playlist360p.m3u8
· 540p: https://amg01573-7nn-7nnono-ono-pcdj3.amagi.tv/playlist540p.m3u8
· 720p: https://amg01573-7nn-7nnono-ono-pcdj3.amagi.tv/playlist720p.m3u8
· 1080p: https://amg01573-7nn-7nnono-ono-pcdj3.amagi.tv/playlist1080p.m3u8

Y una pregunta, me ha parecido entender por un comentario (porque la cadena no tiene una mísera imagen de la parrilla en la web o en twitter o donde sea)...
¿Con otra Mirada son sólo nuevas emisiones de lunes a miércoles y luego son reposiciones?
¿Se repiten programas por la mañana?


----------



## imaginARIO (27 Ene 2022)

No le llegan al ToroTv ni a la suela de los zapatos.
Y encima ni salen en plataformas digitales, con la consiguiente pereza de cambiar a la tele de pobres para ver sus microemisiones, jojojo, si parecen niñatos del San Pablo CEU haciendo prácticas...
Menuda tele de mierda.


----------



## Rovusthiano (28 Ene 2022)

TDT:
Madrid: Canal 48.
Zaragoza: Canal 31.
Huesca: Canal 43.
Teruel: Canal 42.
Tarazona: Canal 35.
Alcañiz: Canal 21.
¿Andorra: canal 38?


----------



## jpjp (29 Ene 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> TDT:
> Madrid: Canal 48.
> Zaragoza: Canal 31.
> Huesca: Canal 43.
> ...



A ver si poco a poco van entrando en más sitios.


----------



## Rovusthiano (30 Ene 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> A ver si poco a poco van entrando en más sitios.



Creo que quieren comprar una licencia nacional, pero creo que de las que hay disponibles casi todas son del del corpiño, la única que podrían venderles es la de Ten.


----------



## jpjp (30 Ene 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Creo que quieren comprar una licencia nacional, pero creo que de las que hay disponibles casi todas son del del corpiño, la única que podrían venderles es la de Ten.



Pues eso sería una grandísima noticia


----------



## trichetin (5 Mar 2022)

He escuchado a Fernando Paz que va a tener un programa semanal de una hora de historia en la cadena.

Aunque ahora suben video a dailymotion, subieron unos pocos de 'con otra mirada' y desde hace casi dos semanas ya ninguno. 
Menos mal que 'Con otra Mirada' los está subiendo en video y audio en un par de sitios alguna gente por su cuenta: 








TV: Con otra mirada / La inmensa minoría (Fernando Paz)


Listado de emisiones de dos programas presentados por Fernando Paz ('La inmensa minoría' 2020-21 y 'Con otra mirada' desde 2021). Publico am...




elespejoquerefleja.blogspot.com


----------



## fluffy (5 Mar 2022)

Los que no podemos sintonizarla cómo la podemos ver?


----------



## Effetá (5 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto, en este canal van subiendo programas antiguos. Hay varias listas correspondientes a distintos años


----------



## trichetin (5 Mar 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Los que no podemos sintonizarla cómo la podemos ver?



Pues 7nn.tv o lo que hago yo, que mi ordenador es lento y las reproducción HD de la web (1080p) me va lenta y a saltos, yo uso en el reproductor VLC (imagino que otros tendrán función similar de reproducir desde una dirección) del ordenador estas direcciones:
· 360p: https://amg01573-7nn-7nnono-ono-pcdj3.amagi.tv/playlist360p.m3u8
· 540p: https://amg01573-7nn-7nnono-ono-pcdj3.amagi.tv/playlist540p.m3u8
· 720p: https://amg01573-7nn-7nnono-ono-pcdj3.amagi.tv/playlist720p.m3u8
· 1080p: https://amg01573-7nn-7nnono-ono-pcdj3.amagi.tv/playlist1080p.m3u8


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Los que no podemos sintonizarla cómo la podemos ver?




​


----------



## jpjp (5 Mar 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Mientras tanto, en este canal van subiendo programas antiguos. Hay varias listas correspondientes a distintos años



Como me gustaba cuando lo hacia ese programa esparza menudo crack.
Deberia existir un canal en youtube solo de todos los programas de tiempos modernos.


----------



## Effetá (5 Mar 2022)

jpjp dijo:


> Como me gustaba cuando lo hacia ese programa esparza menudo crack.
> Deberia existir un canal en youtube solo de todos los programas de tiempos modernos.



Mira en ese canal. Tiene 5 listas de reproducción de Tiempos Modernos. 445 programas


----------



## Terminus (5 Mar 2022)

Canalón, ha sustituido a rtvespantosa en el número 1 en mi televisor.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 May 2022)

Todo Nuestro Apoyo a 7NN Noticias


----------



## ciberecovero (30 May 2022)

cucerulo dijo:


> Los que tengáis una Smart TV Samsung, emiten por un canal de streaming propio del servicio Samsung TV Plus.




En mi pantalla (ignoro si variará en cada unidad) aparece con el número 4313


----------



## cucerulo (30 May 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> En mi pantalla (ignoro si variará en cada unidad) aparece con el número 4313



En la mía también, el mismo canal.


----------



## Effetá (30 May 2022)

En la mía también, 4313


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jun 2022)

Pues al final hoy ha estao mosqueante el asunto, porque los primeros minutos del telediario de las tres, no se han visto por el streaming de la web y otras redes como Twitch. Supongo que en los sitios que emiten por TDT si se ha emitido completo.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Jul 2022)

FACUA Y LOS RED BIRDS​

• 21 jul 2022

*7NN Noticias*

Facua y los Red Birds. Víctor Sánchez del Real, Pedro Fernández y Javier Villamor.

Nuestra Web: 7nn.tv


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Decipher (26 Jul 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Se lo ha tomado mal la mugre de twatter.


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...




Son los chiguaguas de la gran criminal y diabolica mafia mundial. Pero como bien se encargó de remarcar el gran Victor Sánchez del Real, en este fabuloso programa de Fernando Paz:


​

Textual:



> _"Y es que este territorio este escenario de la gran batalla de las ideas, lo hemos ganao. Y por eso están recurriendo a la más extrema de sus herramientas que es la eliminación social del contrario. "_


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 Jul 2022)

Víctor Sánchez del Real es uno de los grandes. Muy superior a mi juicio a la publicitada Olona o por ejemplo Ortega Smith. Esta infrautilizado, pero después de este video comienzo a sospechar que en realidad la mayor parte de su trabajo se desarrolla en la trastienda. Aún así es con diferencia el mejor polemista de VOX al nivel de Espinosa o incluso mejor.


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Jul 2022)

Victor Sánchez del Real es un titán.


----------



## jpjp (26 Jul 2022)

Para mi en vox los mejores son buxade Ortega Smith y Abascal.
Vamos la rama que no es liberal.


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Jul 2022)

VIDEO VIRAL EN EL QUE SE DEBATE EL EDITORIAL 
DE BERBERANA DE LA LEY DEL "SÍ ES SÍ"​

• 28 jul 2022

*7NN Noticias*

Yobana Carril comenta un video viral en el que se debate el editorial de Elena Berberana sobre la Ley de Solo sí es sí.

Nuestra Web: 7nn.tv


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2022)

MONEDERO INVESTIGADO POR BLANQUEO Y FALSEDAD DOCUMENTAL​

• 29 jul 2022

*7NN Noticias*

Juan Carlos Monedero, investigado por el juez García-Castellón por blanqueo de capitales y falsedad documental. Estos son sus vínculos con Venezuela y el chavismo.

Nuestra Web: 7nn.tv


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2022)

TERESA GÓMEZ PUBLICA SOBRE MONEDERO Y PODEMOS​

• 29 jul 2022

*7NN Noticias*

Teresa Gómez lleva meses publicando sobre Monedero y las cuentas de Podemos: "Las investigaciones apuntan a que se financiaban con cuentas opacas, a través de un testaferro".

Nuestra Web: 7nn.tv


----------



## trichetin (5 Ago 2022)

¿Es esto cierto?





Ver archivo adjunto 1145148

[/QUOTE]

EDITO: de aquí


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/santiago-vazquez-un-alcoholico-que-se-lio-con-carmen-porter.1244540/page-1422


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## trichetin (22 Sep 2022)

No se si tienes contacto directo con 7nn, pero si no les da para hacer 4 'con otra mirada' por semana, que lo reduzcan a uno semanal o algo así.

Empezaron fuerte este septiembre y llevan semana y media repitiendo emisiones.

Y para darse publicidad, que vuelvan a abrir una cuenta en Youtube. Se sabe perfectametne que se puede y que no se puede subir ahí. 
Y todo contenido, lo permitido y 'prohibido', a Daily Motion como copia de seguridad de las emisiones.


----------



## capitan anchoa (25 Sep 2022)

Si alguien de 7NN lee este hilo, por favor, intenten en la medida de lo posble emitir por satélite, en el Astra.

Es el satélite al que más de media España apunta para ver de gorra movistar plus y hay muchas opciones de que os vea mucha más gente que a través de muxes TDT "desregulados". Además, puede servir para "nutrir" reemisores en TDT.

Hoy en día, 7NN es más necesaria que nunca.


----------



## trichetin (28 Sep 2022)

¿Lo del cambio de presentador de 'Con otra mirada' (Javier Villamor en lugar de Fernando Paz) es temporal p definitivo?


----------



## Alf_ET (1 Oct 2022)

Después de 1 año de cadena ha sido otro bluff.

yo vivo en la Comunidad de Madrid y por TDT no me llega la señal o me llega con muchos cortes. La veo por Vodafone. Programas:

- El de la rubia del Toro TV con otras pijas es insoportable, no entiendo cómo se fue a otra cadena para hacer ese bodrio.
- El del Luis Losada lo veo a veces repetido, no sé si sigue la Inés Sainz pero es todo muy forzado, poco ágil.
- Telediario: no está mal, la Vico lo hace muy bien pero el compañero pues bueno, muy verde.

Después tienen una franja hasta las 9 de la noche donde no emiten nada.

- Con otra mirada: el mejor programa en cuanto a realización aunque repiten muchos invitados como el que habla del cambio climático y los animales. Antes los miércoles era sobre las vacunas pero creo que ya no.
- La alternativa: insorportables Altozano y el otro chaval, lo hace mejor la chavalita joven. Llevan a progres como una tal Loreto que cuando la veo cambio de cadena. Qué puta manía con el pluralismo, para escuchar a rojos ya están las demás cadenas.

Javier Villamor desperdiciado, apenas aparece.

Creo que quisieron montar una cadena seria y se han quedado por el camino.


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------

